# Just acquired this.  Don’t know much about it.  Southwest Smoker Tulsa Oklahoma.   I do know they are out of business.



## Randandy (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 2, 2022)

Not familiar with that smoker. Charcoal? Looks like they were concerned that someone might use it indoors.


----------



## Deezel13 (Aug 2, 2022)

Nothing wrong with that.. I'd give it a face-lift make it look new again.


----------



## Randandy (Aug 7, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> Not familiar with that smoker. Charcoal? Looks like they were concerned that someone might use it indoors.


I did find a guy who makes smokers in Arkansas who new my smoker.  Called him Andy he told me all about it.  The company went out of business sometime ago.  Told me it’s a wood burner.  I’m excited to do some repairs and get to it!


----------



## Deezel13 (Aug 8, 2022)

take photos of your progress if you can.. would love to see the transformation.


----------



## tbern (Aug 8, 2022)

nice project piece, hope you can get it working again


----------



## Randandy (Aug 8, 2022)

tbern said:


> nice project piece, hope you can get it working again


Thanks!


----------



## Randandy (Aug 8, 2022)

Deezel13 said:


> take photos of your progress if you can.. would love to see the transformation.


I’ll give it a shot!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 20, 2022)

From your pic that looks more like a charcoal grill than a wood fired smoker.


----------

